# Suffolk hacks filled with the spirit of - Bunker Hill Day?



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Suffolk hacks filled with the spirit of - Bunker Hill Day?*
By *Howie Carr*



Forget that it's Father's Day. For the hacks of Boston, Father's Day takes a back seat to the real holiday...


----------

